# Setting up a breeding section in a 2 section loft



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi- A few questions as I put the final touches on my not so turbo loft.

I have it divided into 2 sections, with perches in both, plenty enough to go around. 

Now, Do I put breeding boxes in the section that will be used for breeding, and keep them closed off when it isn't breeding time? That was kinda my plan, but now I have perches installed where the breeding boxes were going to go. An easy retrofit, since I thought I might need to move the perches. But, if I left the perches where they are, would it be ok to have breeding boxes kinda low, and under a window? Cuz they would have to either go there, or they could go against the divider wall. Or, I can move the perches.....

So, anybody out there with a 2 section loft want to share what has worked for them?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I used my 8x6 starter loft in two sections this year. The guys in my club were nice enough to give me some older breeders to practice on this winter to see if I could at least keep some alive. I divided it into two little sections and put 6 nest boxes in one half. I kept the other side empty until I had some babies to wean...just used it to store feed etc. I had one pair that were set on claiming two boxes and another pair that planned on using the entire floor.....so I added another nest box. I got the pair off the floor and everything went just fine. From my limited experience, I'd move the perches. And try to offer more boxes than pairs.
I'm just using my first loft for YB's and in the process of building another for breeders. When I first started I couldn't wait to have birds to fly. Raising babies is fun and sometimes a challenge, but I've come to realize that trying to actually get birds to the point that you could race them is a real challenge not to mention a lot of work. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

Depending on the size of each section and the amount of birds you plan to keep in each section, I would put nest boxes in one section with a detachable perch on the front of each nest box. That way you could keep all your cocks in the section with the nest boxes then close up them up when your not breeding and keep your hens on the perches only side. You'll eventually need a place for your youngsters but this will work for awhile. You could even fly widowhood this way as long as you are able to keep the cocks and hens seperated where they cant see each other. Good luck.


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

You could also move the youngsters into the hen/ perches only section while you still have the pairs together. It'll buy you a little more time before you have to build another loft. Put in some dummy eggs with the pairs and it'll keep them from going down on more eggs.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Naynay- Place nestboxes on one side for your breeders. Make sure each nestbox has a door for locking pairs in for mating. Once pair is mated let them out to eat and drink or provide for them in the box, but make sure they return to the box chosen when finished. Keep spare boxes not in use closed or one cock could claim many more. This way you will have spare boxes for any additional breeding pairs brought in. You should have more boxes than pairs if possible. Good luck to you.-Nick..


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks everyone- I appreciate all the advise I can get.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

someone mentioned something like this. i like the idea.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex-iVOr0qes


----------



## robdawg (Jan 3, 2010)

That's the way mine are set up. Good luck.


----------

